
Show HN: Koy – A markdown previewer powered by Carlo - djyde
https://github.com/djyde/koy
======
gitgud
Side note: I've never heard of Carlo, looks like an interesting alternative to
Electron. Less monolithic, but requires Chrome to be installed already...

~~~
asdkhadsj
Anyone know if Carlo uses less RAM? I'm fine with Electron's bundling, disk is
cheap - my concern is RAM.

~~~
djyde
Same as a Chrome tab, I think. And depend on your Node.js logic.

